# Where to live and good schools in Costa del Sol?



## MJN (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi!

We are a family of 5, the children will be 10, 6 and 4 when we plan to move to Spain this summer. 
We will be working in Gibraltar and are now searching for our new home. We would really appreciate all input regarding areas to live that would be suitable for our family.
The children speaks English, Swedish and Spanish. 
Read a bit about Alcaidesa, any feedback regarding that area and commuting to Gibraltar? 
Sotogrande? Estepona? 

Please also if you know of any good public/private schools let me know. We have been looking at Colegio San Jose but it will be too expensive for all 3 kids so we might send the oldest there and the younger two to public school for now. 

Any tips/warnings are greatly appreciated


----------



## DJ Biscuit (Jan 25, 2016)

Estepona is a nice seaside town, not as expensive or úpmarket´ as nearby Puerto Banus or Marbella.

I think The International School and Mayfair Academy have good reputations.

Sotogrande is more exclusive/pricey accommodation wise.

If you are going to commute to Gibralter then be prepared for delays at La Linea, crossing into Gib, there are often queues especially mornings as a lot of people live on the Spanish side and commute.


----------



## MJN (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.

How long would you say it takes to commute from Estepona to Gibraltar? Is it easy to park in La Linea and walk across the border?


----------



## DJ Biscuit (Jan 25, 2016)

I think it´s around 40 K.

A lot of people walk across but there are queues for that too. It´s not all the time though and often depends on the state of British - Spanish relations at any given time! The Spanish obviously dispute the UKs legitimacy regarding Gibralter. 

I don´t know how the parking is to be honest. A lot of the commuters live around La Linea but I can´t say much about parking, sorry.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would guess the drive is about an hour. No it isnt easy to park in La Linear and although the border crossing is possibly easier on foot, its still not without is problems.

That said, I havent been there for a few years, but the border used to be horrendous.

If you live in Gib the Gib schools are free, if you live in spain, then you have to pay for the Gib schools - I'm not sure of the costs though. But if you have jobs in Gib, I personally would advise renting there and getting a feel for everything before making a decision.


Jo xxx


----------



## DJ Biscuit (Jan 25, 2016)

Jojo, the situation is pretty much as you remember it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This is fun to watch Frontier Queue Live - Gibraltar

Jo xxx


----------

